# Wie wird das ein Filter



## Sternenstaub (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Eigentlich wollte ich meinen Teich nu r mit meinem Pflanzenfilter reinigen habe aber festgestellt dass das meiner Meinung nach nich reicht. Natürlich kann es auch sein dass mein PF. Einfach nur Zeit braucht um seine Arbeit zu bewältigen. 
Zu den Fakten: Der PF. Wurde dieses Jahr bepflanzt und ist sehr gut angewachsen nur mein Teich wurde einfach nicht klar und meine Fische krank. Nun kann ich nicht sagen ob da ein Zusammenhang besteht.
Fakt ist dass mir von 22 Koi noch 6 St. Geblieben sind. Noch bevor das große Sterben begonnen hat habe ich mir eine Pumpe, eine UVC und zwei Regentonnen besorgt und angeschlossen. Zum Besatz muss ich sagen dass noch 10 __ Moderlieschen dazu gekommen sind und danach meine Koi erst krank wurden und ein Großteil verstarb. Nach vielen Wasserwechseln denke ich mal dass diese Seuche überwunden ist da es den verbliebenen Koi gut geht und sie wieder fressen wie zuvor.
Nun möchte ich mein  __ Filtersystem verbessern indem ich noch zusätzlich einen Filter in das System einbinden möchte und dazu habe ich mir drei Behälter gekauft. Meine Frage an euch ist wie wird aus diesen Kisten ein effizienter Filter.
LG Angelika


----------



## Michael H (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo

Soviel ich weiß haste ja alles mit Lufthebern am laufen . Deswegen würde ich die Tonnen erst mal auf Wasserniveau bringen oder ein wenig höher schön allein wegen den Folgekosten .

Zuerst würde ich dann eine US III als Vorfilter nehmen , dann die 1 Tonne mit Matten , die 2 mit __ Hel-x ( bewegt ) und die 3 Tonne mit Hel-x ( ruhend ) . Von da dann wieder mit einem Luftheber zurück in den Pflanzenfilter . Vor das ganze nor eine UVC und gut sollte es sein....

Das wäre dann mal mein Vorschlag ......


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Juli 2014)

Hi Angelika, 

ich sehe keinen / geringen Zusammenhang zwischen Filter und Fischsterben. Die Filter sind ausgelegt um Algen zu killen und nicht gegen Parasiten und ähnliches. Die Fische die man für teuer Geld zu kaufen bekommt kommen aus Tümpeln mit Sichttiefe 0.

Eine UV Leuchte könnte durchaus sinnvoll sein diese niederen Lrbewesen von Parasiten zu bekämpfen. 

Aber ob man Teichwasser durch Helix oder einen Pf spühlt macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## meinereiner (30. Juli 2014)

Hmm, mit der Antwort vom Thomas bin ich jetzt nicht ganz einverstanden.

Also Filter sind nicht per se ausgelegt um Algen zu killen. Das erste was ein Filter (auf der mechanischen Seite) machen sollte, ist alle festen Stoffe aus dem Teich zu entfernen. Und das zweite ist die Ausscheidungen der Fische in ungiftige Stoffe umzuwandeln. Das resultiert dann (zusammen mit anderen Maßnahmen, wie z.B. UVC und z.B. Boden oder Pflanzenfilter) darin, dass man keine Probleme mit Algen mehr hat. Eine ungenügende Filteranlage (da zähle ich auch Pflanzen dazu) führt dazu, dass die Lebensbedingungen für die Fische schlechter sind, dass muss nicht heißen, dass die hopps gehen, aber wie jeder aus eigener Erfahrung weiß, kann Stress sich auch auf die Gesundheit niederschlagen.
Und das ist bei Tieren nicht anders. Der eine kippt früher und der andere später aus den Latschen. Natürlich ist auch eine gute Filteranlage kein Garant dafür, dass immer alles gut ist. Ist ja beim Menschen leider auch nicht anders.

Wie schaut jetzt der ideale Filter aus?
Da werden viele, bedingt durch ihre Erfahrungen, unterschiedliche Tipps geben. Man muss ja auch oft einen Kompromiss eingehen, die durch die örtlichen (und sonstige) Gegebenheiten bedingt sind.
Aber ich denke mal eine ordentliche Grobabscheidung am Eingang ist ein Muss. Dann hat sich belüftetes Helix (oder Kaldnes) bewährt. Ob dann unbelüftetes Helix (o.ä) oder Patronenfilter am Ende besser ist? Ich habe einen Patronenfilter und kann es mir nicht besser vorstellen. Danach noch im Bypass einen Bodenfilter.
Es soll ja einen beachtlichen Unterschied zwischen Boden- und Pflanzenfilter geben. Da war doch in diesem Forum mal was darüber gestanden, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Was mir bei Angelikas Bildern vom Teich auffällt: Die Pflanzen im Pflanzenfilter sind, mit Verlaub, noch recht mickrig. Vielleicht wird das noch. Bei mir haben die __ Rohrkolben und der __ Blutweiderich eine Höhe von ca. 2 m.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Zacky (30. Juli 2014)

> ...dann eine US III als Vorfilter...



So weit ich mich erinnere, laufen die Luftheber bei Angelika auch hinter der Filterstrecke und bei Lufthebern geht der US III so oder so nicht. Da geht bislang meines Wissens nur Trommler oder Siebpatrone.



> ...eine ordentliche Grobabscheidung am Eingang ist ein Muss.



Das sehe ich auch so, aber daher auch der Hinweis das US III nicht funtioniert. Wie ist das bei Dir gelöst, Angelika?

@Sternenstaub - Angelika

Könntest Du bitte noch einmal einen direkten Link setzen, wo deine Filteranlage bzw deren Aufbau konkret beschrieben ist!? Sonst kommen wir mit Ratschlägen, die Dir ggf. gar nichts helfen, weil nicht umsetzbar.


----------



## Geisy (2. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Geli

Die paar Pflanzen die zwischen den Kästen die oben drauf stehen raus schauen sind wirklich sehr schwach.
Sieht aus als ob die zu wenig Nährstoffe bekommen, läßt du die Pumpe immer laufen?
Das muß ein richtig dichter hoher Pflanzenring bei dir um den Teich werden.
Hast du mittlerweile den Vorfilter beim Skimmer fertig?

22Koi ist auch schon ein gehobener Besatz bei dem dann viele HighEnd Filter und Pumpen am laufen haben.
Der Pflanzenfilter funktioniert bei *moderatem* Besatz.

Bevor du nun wieder Fische dazu holst sollte der Pflanzenfilter richtig arbeiten, oder du stellst um auf HighEnd für viele Fische.
Wobei ich es bei  6 Koi belassen würde.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Sternenstaub (3. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Habe bis vor drei Tagen eine UVC am Laufen gehabt die ist nun aus. Der Fischbestand bleibt erst mal so wie er im Moment ist und wird vorläufig nicht erweitert.eine Vorabscheidung ist geplant die wollte ich auf die erste Filterbox stellen und von da dachte ich mir läuft das Wasser über Japanmattenin die nächste aber wie dann weiter????  keine Ahnung.
Auf dem Boden des Teiches habe ich den Schmodder liegen der eigentlich von zwei Röhren links und rechts abgesaugt werden sollte was nicht funzt. Mein Teich hat auf dem Boden ein leichtes Dachprofil und ich dachte mir wenn ich zwei umgedrehte Bodenabläufe instaliere dass ich dann den Dreck wegbekomme.was haltet ihr davon?
Das Wasser ist im Moment glasklar was nichts heißen will und auch nichts über die Wasserquallität  aussagt .


----------



## lotta (3. Aug. 2014)

Hi Geli,
ich kenne mich mit dieser Art Filter zwar nicht aus,
würde es aber vielleicht mit 
-einer weiteren Mattenkammer(Feine Matten PPI10)
-und am Ende einer Helix Kammer versuchen.

Sicher gibt es da richtig versierte User, 
welche hoffentlich an dieser Stelle noch ihre Tipps abgeben werden

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück mit den Bodenabläufen, 
damit du den Schmodder damit effektv entfernen kannst.
Viel Spaß, beim Filter Bestücken
Bussi Bine


----------



## Sandmann08297 (4. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Angelika,

deine Bodenabläufe funktionieren wahrscheinlich nicht weil du mit deinen LH´s keinen Sog erzeugen kannst und somit nicht den Boden vom Schmodder befreien kannst.
Hier oder in einem anderen Forum hat dies auch schon einer mit starken Pumpen versucht, allerdings auch ohne Erfolg.

Wie einige andere schon geschrieben haben benötigst du einen Vorfilter, US III nicht möglich da LH. Aber ich kann dir einen relativ einfachen und kostengünstigen Vorschlag machen. Bei mir nutze ich eine 200l Tonne bei der das Wasser unten einläuft und in Rotation gebracht wird(Vortex halt) und ab der Hälfte sind glaube 40cm Bürsten aufghängt welche auch nochmal richtig was auffangen. Diesen reinige ich alle zwei bis drei Wochen und am Boden und in den Bürsten setzt sich richtig viel Schmodder ab.
Nach der Regentonne kannst du deine Behälter nutzen mit Japanmatten/feinporigen Matten und danach Helix belüftet oder ruhend aber dazu hab ich selbst noch zu wenig Erfahrung um dir das richtige zu empfehlen.

Gern höre ich Kritik für meinen Vorschlag aber ich bin damit weitesgehend zufrieden.

Mfg Ronny


----------



## lotta (4. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,
da ich weiß, 
dass Geli momentan wenig Zeit hat, möchte ich gerne eines richtig stellen:



Sternenstaub schrieb:


> Noch bevor das große Sterben begonnen hat habe ich mir eine Pumpe, eine UVC und zwei Regentonnen besorgt und angeschlossen.



Sie wird ihren Filter mit einer Pumpe betreiben, 
der LH soll weiterhin den PF speisen
und den Skimmer betreiben.

Nur damit hier auch die richtigen Tipps landen.
Bine


----------



## Sandmann08297 (4. Aug. 2014)

lotta schrieb:


> Sie wird ihren Filter mit einer Pumpe betreiben,
> Bine


Das hatte ich in der eile überlesen. Aber eine Pumpe ist ja garnicht nötig, wenn Sie es schafft ihre Tonnen zu versenken?!

Ich würde die Filteranlage einfach bloß vor ihrem PF verbauen.
Tonne als "Vortex" mit Bürsten, dann Matten, Helix und dann ab mit der Suppe in den PF.
Den LH vor oder hinter der Strekce und alles ist supi....


----------



## DbSam (4. Aug. 2014)

Hallo liebe Angelika,

ich verstehe im Moment nicht richtig, wo denn nun das Problem in diesem Thread liegt... 
Wahrscheinlich kommen deshalb auch relativ wenige und allgemeinformulierte Tipps.

Versuch einer Zusammenfassung der Probleme:
- Der Mulm liegt irgendwo am dachförmig geformten Boden und wird (von was auch immer) nicht, oder nicht richtig der Filterkette zu geführt.
- Es existiert ein Skimmer welcher mit LH betrieben wird und dessen Wasser läuft wohin?
- Es existiert ein "gerade erst" bepflanzter PF, der per LH befüllt wird.
- Es gab irgendein Problem und ein Großteil der Teichbewohner hat sich leider verabschiedet.
- Es scheint noch andere Probleme zu geben:
- Daher stehen jetzt 3 leere Tonnen inklusive einer Pumpe herum, die irgendwie zu einer Filteranlage umgebaut werden sollen.

Fragen:
- Wie ist das bestehende System genau aufgebaut?
- Sind das Bodenabläufe die den Mulm vom Teich aufnehmen sollen, oder ist das irgendeine umgebaute Art in Richtung 'Zielsaugtechnik' von NG?
- Gibt es bisher schon einen Grobabscheider?
- Sollen die 3 Tonnen ihren Dienst allein verrichten, oder in das System integriert werden?
- Können die 3 Tonnen auf Wasserniveau gebracht werden?
- LH ist nicht gleich LH. Welche Leistung (ca.) bringen denn die im Teich verbauten LHs?
- Gibt es sonst noch Dinge die man vom Teich wissen müsste?
- Wie groß ist denn der PF? (Gut, gehört eher auch zur ersten Frage)

Ich lese gerade nochmal, "auf dem Boden liegen zwei Röhren". das geht wahrscheinlich doch eher in Richtung Zielsaugtechnik NG... Nun, da muss man sagen, dass solche Rohre mit vielen Öffnungen keinerlei nennenswerten Sog (pro kleine Öffnung) erzeugen. Das bedeutet, man muss hier mit technischen Mitteln nachhelfen, dass der Mulm zum Saugrohr hingeführt wird. Um das für diesen Teich genau auszutüfteln, da reichen mir die hier vorliegenden Informationen nicht aus. Eventuell könnte man auch die zwei 'Rohre' umbauen, um zum Ziel zu kommen. Das muss man aber am "lebenden Objekt" entscheiden.


Vielleicht könntest Du Deine Frage nun noch einmal etwas besser formulieren, damit Dir hilfreichere  Tipps gegeben werden können.

Tipps zum Befüllen der 3 Tonnen hast Du ja schon erhalten, somit Threadfrage eigentlich erledigt. 
Aber ich glaube heraus zu lesen, dass dies nicht Dein alleiniges Problem ist. Die Tonnen müssen sinnvoll in das bestehende Konzept eingebunden, oder das bestehende Konzept erweitert/umgeplant werden.



Tut mir leid, dass ich Dir nicht helfen konnte, sondern Dich mit Fragen 'zugemüllt' habe.
Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass nur ich einen gedanklichen Klemmer habe und die Lage glasklar ist...

Gruß Carsten

Edit:
Für Überlegungen bezüglich Deines Bodenmulms, wären Skizzen des Teiches, inklusive der bisherigen Ab- und Zuläufe und des Skimmers nötig. Wenn die Hauptwindrichtung noch mit dabei ist, umso besser. Wobei der Skimmer sich hoffentlich an der richtigen Stelle befindet. Ebenso wird eine Skizze der Gestaltung des Teichgrundes benötigt. Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich kein Sand/Lehmgemisch am Bodengrund befindet. Ist das richtig?


----------



## Zacky (4. Aug. 2014)

Hi.

Nach meinen Erkenntnissen sind die umgekehrten Bodenabläufe nur für echte Pumpenleistung ausgelegt. Was mir auch noch unklar ist, ob nun irgendwelche Leitungen in einen Vorfilter gehen!? Ihr habt doch damals zwei große Luftheber genau in der Mitte des Teiches installiert, die den Pf "leer saugen" sollten. Diese müssten doch eigentlich ganz gut über die "Dachschrägen" eine Strömung erzeugen, die zumindest den Schmuddel durch die Bewegung zu den Saugrohren treiben sollten.

Ansonsten bin ich im Moment auch noch etwas ratlos, da ich noch nicht ganz dahinter steige, was als Filter nun tatsächlich da ist. Ich bleibe dran...


----------



## Sternenstaub (4. Aug. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
sorry dass ich mich ungeschickt ausdrücke aber schreiben ist und war noch nie meine Stärke.
Um das Ganze mal zu verdeutlichen stelle ich am Besten Bilder ein. Mein Teich ist rechteckig und hat an drei Seiten umlaufend einen Pflanzenfilter der 0,6m tief und ebenso breit ist. Angesaugt wird hinten links und rechts vom Teich über Rohre die auf dem Teichgrund liegen und gelocht sind. Die LH sitzen vorne mittig im Teich und saugen das Wasser aus dem PF wieder zurück in den Teich. Gedacht war dass die gelochten Rohre mit den Dreck vom Boden absaugen, aus diesem Grunde auch das Dachprofil nun leider tun sie das nicht und der ganze Schmodder bleibt da liegen was auf Dauer für die Fische nicht gesund sein kann und deswegen will ich einen Filter zusätzlich gepumpt dazu schalten. 
da ich nun aber keinen Bodenablauf habe und die Pumpe mir den Dreck nicht vom Boden weg holt habe ich mir die Sache mit den zwei umgedrehten Bodenabläufen überlegt von der Pumpe gelangt das Wasser in eine Vorabscheidung http://www.ebay.de/itm/390901451962?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2661&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT die auf der ersten Tonne steht von da in die erste Filterbox die ich mit Japanmatten bestücken will und dann weiter in die Nächste. Bei meinem Teich habe ich schon so viele Fehler gemacht dass nicht noch mehr dazu kommen sollen und es endlich funzt das bin ich nicht nur mir schuldig. Damit das endlich was wird brauche ich eure Hilfe.

LG Angelika


----------



## Sternenstaub (4. Aug. 2014)

Hi Ricco,
die Luftheber stehe links und rechts in den Ecken saugen aber über Rohre in der Mitte aus dem Pflanzenfilter ab. Die Luftheber habe ich von Norbert (Geysi) ich kann leider nicht sage welche Leistung sie bringen. Laubeintrag habe ich recht wenig da alle Bäumehinter dem Teich und vor dem Wind stehen und im Herbst wird mit Netz abgedeckt.
LG Angelika


Ps. ich filtere im Moment nur über den Pflanzenfilter und über provisorische Regentonnen


----------



## Sandmann08297 (4. Aug. 2014)

Sternenstaub schrieb:


> Hi Ricco,
> die Luftheber stehe links und rechts in den Ecken saugen aber über Rohre in der Mitte aus dem Pflanzenfilter ab.


??????
Eine Zeichnung deines Teiches mit Filteraufbau wäre echt super


----------



## Sternenstaub (4. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Sandmann,
ich hoffe das hilft dir und letzten Endes auch mir weiter.
LG Angelika


----------



## Geisy (4. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Geli

Laß uns doch mal Punkt für Punkt anfangen.
Punkt1: Wieso wachsen die Pflanzen nicht? Hier gibt es folgende Möglichkeiten:
a. zu wenig Nährstoff im Wasser (glaub ich nicht)
b. zu wenig Wasser was an den Pfanzen vorbei geführt wird oder auch zuviel Flow. Die Pumpe sollte duchgehend laufen
c. Pflanzen zu tief/hoch eingepflanzt
d. falsches Substrat für Pflanzen (du hast glaub ich Lavagranulat)

Punkt2: hast du mittlerweile Vorfilter?
a. für den Pflanzenfilter hatte ich dir z.B. mal eine Skizze gemacht bei mir im Album 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/korb.25984/
b. für den Skimmer haben wir auch drüber gesprochen, das es nichts nützt den Dreck direkt wieder in den Teich zu leiten.
So wird auch aus dem schwimmenden Dreck, sinkender.

Punkt3: Wie willst du den Schmodder mit der Pumpe vom Boden absaugen, du hast doch eine Dachform
a. Pumpe ständig umsetzen
b. mehrere Pumpen
c. mehr Sog auf den jetzigen Rohren

Ich meine wenn du Punkt 1+2 im Griff hast, dann geht das auch bei moderatem Besatz.
Das System braucht auch seine Zeit um einzulaufen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Angelika,
in Deiner Zeichnung verstehe ich die Leitung "Wasserrohr zum LH" nicht so richtig. Heißt das, dass das aus dem Pflanzenfilter kommende Wasser vom LH angesaugt, und über das wenig angeschrägte Rohr in die Ecken des Pflanzenfilters bewegt wird? An dieser Stelle kannst Du am ehesten ansetzen, und änderst das System auch im Sinne von Geisys Post.
Ein umgekehrter BA ist sicher nicht schlecht, doch vielleicht gar nicht nötig. Wichtiger ist, dass das Wasser durch den Teich weite Wege geht, und nicht nur in den Rohren transportiert wird, die Löcher helfen nicht viel.
Mein Vorschlag:
die Luftheber fördern in die Mittelrohre neben dem Skimmer. Da wo die Luftheber vorher das Wasser hingebracht haben, ist jetzt der Auslauf. Jetzt strömt das Wasser an den Rändern durch den Teich, ohne über die Mitte zu laufen. Das läßt sich durch Versetzen der Luftheber in Richtung Mitte noch verbessern. Ein gelochtes Ansaugrohr würde ich nicht verwenden, maximal einen leicht nach unten gekrümmten Bogen (15°), oder ein waagerecht liegendes Rohr. Die Lage des Skimmers hinsichtlich der von mir vorgeschlagenen Zuläufe wäre ideal.
Damit erreichst Du, das das vom LH angesaugte Wasser aus dem Teich selbst kommt und der PF besser versorgt wird. Das vom Skimmer angesaugte Wasser läuft durch den halben Pflanzenfilter genau wie das vom Boden angesaugte.
Ich denke mal, mit diesem Vorschlag brauchst Du nicht viel umzubauen. Mein BF/PF hat auch eine ganze Weile (3 Jahre) gebraucht, bis er "eingewachsen" ist. Aktuell ist er nur noch grün, und man sieht nichts mehr von der Oberfläche.


----------



## Sandmann08297 (5. Aug. 2014)

Guten Morgen,
da hast du erstmal einige Antworten mit Geisy zu klärenAber die sind schon wichtig...
Ist ja auch relativ schwierig alles nur schriftlich zu erklären.

Ich hab mit deinem Aufbau auch ein paar Probleme. Besonders in dem Rot eingezeichneten Kreis. Mir ist momentan noch unklar wie du mit deinen LH´s das Wasser durch die Pflanzenfilter bewegen möchtest. Soweit ich weiß soll die Durchflussgeschwindigkeit bei einem PF auch sehr gering gehalten werden. Ich hab mal die LH´s eingezeichnet wo es meiner Meinung nach sinnvoller wäre. Auch verstehe ich nicht wie das Wasser vom Skimmer nur irgendwie gereinigt werden soll, wenn von beiden Seiten irgendwie Wasser geflossen kommt!?

Du hast ja echt einen schönen Teich, nur an der Filterung solltest du noch ein wenig Optimierung rein bringen. Aber dafür gibt es hier ja erfahrenere User(ich nicht) die dir da bestimmt weiterhelfen können.
Außerdem macht es ja Spass immer mal was zu verändern, wäre ja sonst langweilig

Lg Ronny ;-)


----------



## Geisy (5. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Ronny

Die Luftheber ziehen vorne neben dem Skimmer das Wasser aus dem Pflanzengraben.
So laufen dann beide Bodenabsaugungen und der Skimmer über Luftheber, wobei der Skimmer durch einen Grobabscheider laufen sollte.

Nach deiner Zeichnung würde der Skimmer nicht laufen.
Schau mal hier da sind aktuelle Bilder:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/460356/

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Sandmann08297 (6. Aug. 2014)

Danke dir Geisy. Jetzt macht der Aufbau für mich auch einen Sinn
Bloß der Skimmer ist nicht wirklich gut eingebunden.
Jetzt brauchen wir bloß noch ein wenig Feedback von Sternenstaub, dass es bei ihr am Teich ein wenig vorwärts geht 

Möglich wäre doch auch deinen PF in kleine Kammern zu teilen. Oder eine Seite komplett als PF und die andere Strecke als Filter mit 3 Kammern. Dann braucst du nicht die Tonnen zu verbauen.

Ich bin gespannt.....


----------



## Sternenstaub (6. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Sandmann,
Das hört sich nicht schlecht an nur wie trenne ich die einzelnen Kammern untereinander ab. Eine Variante  in dieser Art hatte ich schon zu Anfangs als der Teich letztes Jahr gestartet wurde wie du an den Bildern sehen kannst nur optimal fand ich die Art der Befestigung nicht die Frage ist was passiert im Winter bei Eindruck mit der Folie. Die Wände habe ich noch und wenn ich für die Frage eine Antwort habe könnten die auch wieder verbaut werden.

LG Angelika


----------



## Sternenstaub (6. Aug. 2014)

Bilder vergessen


----------



## Zacky (6. Aug. 2014)

Hi.

Die Unterteilung deines Filtergrabens hatte in auch schon überlegt, denn so könnte man auch tatsächlich einen Vorfilter (Sipa) in Schwerkraft einsetzen. Dann könnte in den folgenden Kammern das Filtemedium sein, ob Matten, Würfel oder gar Helix eingesetzt werden. Danach kommt deine Pflanzenfilterstrecke und die Pflanzen können gleich aus dem vollen schöpfen. Wenn der Filter im Winter im reduzierten Betrieb durchläuft, dürfte auch kaum etwa einfrieren. Die Trennwände, so wie auf den Bilder schon zu sehen, mit Innotc oder ähnlichen ein kleben. Die Leistung der Luftheber, waren ja Zwei - wenn ich mich erinnere - würde ich ggf. nochmals erhöhen.


----------



## Sandmann08297 (6. Aug. 2014)

Hallo
ich finde den Aufbau garnicht so schlecht.
Dass es dir die Folie von den Seiten rein drückt war nur dadurch geschuldet dass du die Folie selbst befestigt hast oder?
Das ist jetzt nicht mehr der Fall oder?

Die befestigung ist nicht optimal aber eine bessere Lösung fällt mir auch nicht ein. Aber ich finde zum Testen sollte sie reichen und wenn alles funktioniert könnte man sie mit der Wand über einen Winkel verschrauben und wieder ordentlich verdichten. Vielleicht kannst du den Graben dann auch mit Holz verblenden mit einem Scharnier zum öffnen. Dann hättest du auch eine Art Terrasse um die Teichbewohner zu bewundern.

Was meinst du mit Eindruck der Folie?


----------



## Sternenstaub (6. Aug. 2014)

Guten Morgen - guten Tag,
@ Sandmann die Folie hatte es mir eingedrückt weil durch Undichtigkeit damals mein Teich immer bis Filterboden leergelaufen ist und durch Starkregen 
das Grundwasser von aussen die Folie hoch gedrückt hat. Die Folie wurde dieses Frühjahr von einem Fachmann faltenfrei eingeschweißt und ist Gott sei Dank dicht. Das mit Winkeln an der Wand verschrauben - nein lieber nicht da geht mir der Ar... auf Grundeis die Angst dass wieder irgend wo was undicht sein könnte ist da doch zu groß.Den Rest von deonem Vorschlag klingt nicht schlecht.
@Ricco wie könnte ich da eine effektive Vorabscheidung einbauen  ich müßte die ja dann auf beiden Seiten machen.

LG Angelika


----------



## Sandmann08297 (6. Aug. 2014)

Hab nen Vorschlag
Du machst deine Ansaugung am Boden über die mittleren Löcher. Dort geschieht dann auch gleich die Vorabscheidung inkl deines Skimmers.Danach kannst du dann nach links und rechts deine Filterstrecke mit PF am Ende aufbauen. 
Und da wo momentan deine Einläufe sind verbaust du die LH's zum absaugen bzw dass bewegung in deine Filterung kommt.


----------



## Geisy (6. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Geli

Ich würde auch nichts bohren.
Stell doch jeweils rechts und links einen Korb Hochkant in den Graben und abdichten zur Wand mit Schaumstoff bzw. Filtermatte.
In den Korb machst du 300µm Gaze.
z.B. sowas hier: http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/3307887...MENTS_IN_HLP:true&hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1
Zum reinigen kannst du dann einfach den ganzen Korb raus nehmen und ausspülen.

So ähnlich dann auch für den Skimmer machen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (6. Aug. 2014)

Ich hätte jetzt gedacht, dass man eine Siebpatrone gleich in dem Bereich der Einläufe positioniert. Wenn dann die Unterteilung stattfindet könnte man in die Trennwand den Folienflansch für den Überlauf einsetzen. Die Abläufe der Sipa sind unten und meist DN 110. Bei Bedarf kann ich auch eine Skizze machen.


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,
ich würde nach wie vor die Wasserführung durch den Teich ändern, weil die selbigen ungünstig durchströmt. Erst danach würde ich an Umbauten im PF denken. Die helfen meiner Meinung nach wenig, wenn das Wasser aus dem Teich nicht sauber zirkuliert wird 8und im zweiten Schritt das Wasser aus dem Skimmer ein paar Meter hat, bevor es zurückläuft). Die gelochten Rohre schräg unten liegend im Teich sollten da weg, und gegen eine "Bodenansaugung" bei den beiden LH getauscht werden.
Danach kann man m. M. nach über mögliche Optimierungen (Vorfilterung, zusätzliche Filter) diskutieren.


----------



## Sternenstaub (7. Aug. 2014)

Guten Morgen Rolf,
Was habe ich unter einer Bodenansaugung zu verstehen ist mir nicht ganz klar was du damit meinst. Das Einzige was mir dazu einfällt sind die umgedrehten Bodenabläufe oder meinst du was ganz Anderes. Wenn du das meinst stellt sich mir die Frage ob die mit Luftheber zu betreiben sind.
LG Angelika


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Angelika,
ich meine keine "druckverlust"-fördernden Einbauten, sondern eine Strömung durch den eigentlichen Teich. Die Luftheber sollten das Wasser aus der Tiefe in den PF fördern, und der Auslauf aus dem PF sollte am gegenüberliegenden! Ende des LH liegen (auf Wasserlinie wäre perfekt). Die von Dir gemalte Einstellung mit Bohrungen als teilweise Mitnahme des Teichwassers ins __ Filtersystem, oder zufälliger Mitnahme unter einem Schrägblech ist nicht gut, bzw. untauglich gerade für ein LH-System, welches keine nennenswerte Druckdifferenzen aufbaut. 
Dein Wasser muss "frei" vom Auslauf durch den Teich fließen, bevor es durch die Luftheber in den PF befördert wird. Darum noch mal mein Vorschlag, das "Dreier-Loch" exklusiv als Zuläufe zum PF zu nehmen, und das Wasser aus den einzelnen beiden verbleibenden Ausläufen oberflächennah austreten zu lassen! Das ist wirklich wichtig, um eine Filterung des Teichwassers überhaupt in Gang zu setzen. Danach kann man über die Effektivität und mögliche Modifikationen diskutieren. Akuell läuft das Wasser im PF im eigenen Kreislauf, bitte korrigiere mich.


----------



## Geisy (7. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Rolf

Ich glaube du hast es falsch verstanden, der PF läuft nicht im eigenen Kreis.
Das Wasser wird hinten links und rechts vom Boden des Teiches angesaugt, geht dann durch den PF und wird vorne bei den 3 Löchern mit dem LH zurück in den Teich geleitet. 
Siehe hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/img-0417.26302/
Aus optischen Gründen haben wir die LH dann in den Ecken vorne hoch kommen lassen.
Wasseraustritt ist weiterhin oben auf Wasserlinie und von der Ausrichtung so positioniert das eine Kreisströmung im Teich entsteht.
Also wird durch den PF umgewälzt und das mit um die 15m³/Std je Seite vom PF.
Ist das vielleicht zuviel für die Pflanzen und das sich der Dreck nicht absetzen kann?

@Zacky, feste Trennwände ist glaube ich nicht das was Geli machen möchte aus Angst vor erneuten undichtigkeiten, oder Geli?
Die Siebpatrone hält zwar länger durch ohne Reinigung aber der Dreck bleibt dann in der Kammer liegen. Den Korb mit dem Siebgewebe muß öfters gereinigt werden, man hat aber dafür den Dreck im Korb liegen und nicht in der Kammer.

Das Wasser ist auch erst seit Mai im Teich und schwingt sich ein bis das System stabil steht.
Der gute Besatzt und die zarten Pflanzen haben, meiner Meinung nach, alles stärker schwingen oder vielleicht sogar kippen lassen, da es zusätzlich auch noch gut Warm draußen war.

Sehr viel Schmutz wird über die Wasseroberfläche eingetragen und deswegenn sollte erstmal ein Vorfilter für den Skimmer her. 
Dann an die Vorfilter für die PF gehen und dem System Zeit lassen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Sandmann08297 (7. Aug. 2014)

Geisy schrieb:


> Ist das vielleicht zuviel für die Pflanzen und das sich der Dreck nicht absetzen kann?


Denke schon dass die 15m³/Std recht ordentlich sind, in dem PF muss ja regelrecht eine richtige Strömung sein. Ich kenne mich nicht so gut damit aus aber viele schreiben ja das ein PF langsam durchflossen werden sollte. Damit dieser richtig arbeiten kann.

Die Trennwände empfinde ich für sinnvoll, müssen ja nicht verschraubt werden. Die befestigung vom ersten Versuch ist völlig ausreichend. Ich würde eine Seite des Filters als Filterstrecke mit 15m³/Std vorschlagen. Die andere mit gedrosselter Geschwindigkeit und nur PF. Die Idee mit dem Kästen und dem Siebgewebe finde ich auch gut. Eine Siebpatrone wäre vielleicht von der Reinigung besser allerdings wird dieser in einem Graben oben Dreckablassventil schwer zu reinigen sein oder!?

Die Ausläufe müssten so verbaut werden dass meine eine mäßige Strömung hin zu den Ansaugrohren erhält.

Aber es ist schwer hier eine endgültige Aussage zu treffen, da jeder seine Vorstellungen und Erfahrungen gemacht hat.
Angelika muss sich jetzt bloß entscheiden, was vielleicht nicht ganz einfach wird


----------



## lotta (7. Aug. 2014)

Da wünsche ich dir Geli,

nach all den klasse Tipps,
dass du die richtige Entscheidung treffen kannst.

Wenn du noch nicht sicher bist, dann frag doch einfach weiter nach,
zeichne was das Zeug hält 
und überlege,
bis du die richtige, endgültige Lösung, gefunden hast.

Schreibe , erkläre und frage weiter,

hier wird sicher das Problem gemeinsam gelöst werden können.
Das finde ich am HGT so klasse.

Daumendrück und Gelidrück
Bine


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Aug. 2014)

Sternenstaub schrieb:


> ......und der ganze Schmodder bleibt da liegen, was auf Dauer für die Fische nicht gesund sein kann und deswegen will ich einen Filter zusätzlich gepumpt dazu schalten.


Wer sagt das? Im Naturteich bleibt der Schmoder so lange bis der  Teich verlandet ist....das ist natürlich dann nicht Gesund für die Fische. 
Persönlich würde ich eine ca. 5 cm Schicht aus Kies einfüllen. Kies von so 3-5 mm damit dieser nicht die Ansaugrohre verstopft. 
Tippe mal die haben eine 1-2mm Schlitzung. Dann haben die Kois was zu tun und können den Kies durchkauen.....dabei kannst du Sie lächeln sehen. 
Nebenbei wird der Dreck aufgewirbelt und in Richtung der Rohre bewegt. Schau dir die Bilder von Werner an. Da ist unten am Grund auch ein Koibeschäftigungskies. Über die Optick des Wassers muss nicht groß geredet werden.


----------



## Sternenstaub (8. Aug. 2014)

Hi zusammen,
die Strömung im Pflanzenfilter denke ich mal ist ok der wird so durchströmt das sich Dreck auf dem Boden absetzen kann.
Mein Problem ist der Teichboden weil der Mulm nicht zu den Rohren transportiert wird und meine Befürchtung ist dass sich da Gammel bildet deswegen wollte ich einen zusätzlichen Filter bauen mit umgedrehten Bodenablauf.
Kies auf dem Teichboden würde mir schon gefallen nur habe ich die Befürchtung dass sich der schnell zusetzt.Gibt es noch mehr Meinungen zu Kies im Teich was sprich dafür was dagegen würde mich schon sehr interessieren 
L G Angelika


----------



## Zacky (8. Aug. 2014)

Das Thema Kies im Teich ist ja immer sehr heikel, da viele verschiedene Meinungen und Erfahrungen vorliegen. Da eine allgemeine Meinung zu finden, mit der alle bzw. die Mehrheit mitgehen würde, ist wohl nicht drin. Nun denn, ich mal aus meiner bisherigen Erfahrung - Kies im Teich...

Ich habe meinen Schwimmteich mit der Kiesdrainage gebaut - Kies 16/32 - und dieser ist nach nunmehr 4 Jahren Betrieb wieder relativ sauber geworden (zumindest oberflächlich) und auch ansehnlich. Gegen die Algenpolster in der Flachzone gehen wir aber auch regelmäßig mit Schlammsauger und aktuell mit Bio-Ferment vor. Wie es tatsächlich innerhalb der Kiesschicht (fast 50 cm Stärke) aussieht, vermag ich leider nicht zu sagen. Ich werde berichten, wenn ich dem "Bio-Kies-Pflanzenfilter" mal ans "Eingemachte" gehe. 

Im Koiteich habe ich ja bekanntermaßen auch Kies in den Pflanzenzonen und auf den Zwischenebenen. Hier habe ich jedoch Kies 8/16 genutzt. Auch hier muss man sagen, dass die Algen recht hartnäckig geblieben sind, sich aber nun auch langsam zurückziehen. Auf den Zwischenebenen ist der Kies nicht klinisch sauber, aber sauber genug (für mich) und die Koi lutschen über die Zeit eine Menge Steine durch.  
In unregelmäßigen Abständen fegen wir die Kiesel im Tiefenbereich zusammen und holen sie mit Kescher und Besen wieder hoch. Sicherlich setzt sich auf diesen Ebenen der Schmutz etwas mehr ab und wenn die Fische dort hektischer vorbeischwimmen wirbeln sie auch etwas mehr auf. Hier ist aber mein Problem selbst verschuldet, da ich dort (noch) nicht genügend durchströme. Die Kiesschicht ist aber auch nur ca. 10 cm stark. Ich persönlich gehe davon aus, dass sich dort schon etwas Schmuddel und Gammel im Kies bilden kann, was aber bei einem stabilen Gesamtsystem händelbar sein sollte. Ich bin vielleicht auch etwas blau-äugig und denke, dass sich selbst in den Kiesschichten nicht nur negative Bakterien oder Keime befinden, sondern auch nützliche Bakterien, die ihren Beitrag bei der Filterung und beim Abbau/Zersetzen von Schmutz leisten.

Das ist aber nur meine Meinung und Einschätzung. Ich würde einen solchen Aufbau immer wieder irgendwie in dieser Art realisieren und nutzen, jedoch würde ich nunmehr die Kieszonen von unten zusätzlich durchlüften. Ich denke, dass man damit eine mögliche Biologie im Kies noch besser versorgen kann. Geht natürlich kaum auf große Flächen, aber in einem Pflanzengraben oder einer reinen Pflanzenzone im Flachwasser schon.

.....


----------



## Geisy (8. Aug. 2014)

Sternenstaub schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> die Strömung im Pflanzenfilter denke ich mal ist ok der wird so durchströmt das sich Dreck auf dem Boden absetzen kann.


Hallo Geli

Wenn sich im Pfanzenfilter Dreck absetzt wird der von den jetzigen Bodenabsaugungen auch angesaugt.
Ich Denke das durch den noch nicht funktionierenden Pflanzenfilter soviele Schwebstoffe im Wasser sind die sich absetzen,  das die Bodenabsaugungen nicht nachkommen.
Die Fische werden auch bei dir den Mulm langsam zu den Absaugungen bewegen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Sandmann08297 (14. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Angelika,

wenn du dann eine Entscheidung getroffen hast und diese in die Realität umsetzt würden wir uns bestimmt alle über einen Bericht von dir freuen

Mfg Ronny


----------



## Christopher (31. Aug. 2014)

Ich will mir eine grössere Regentonne kaufen,und den als Filter benutzen.Also das Wasser aus dem Teich dort rein pumpen,
und dann wieder in den Teich laufen lassen.
Meine Frage ist,was  filtert besser,Granulat oder Kies?


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Aug. 2014)

Christopher schrieb:


> Meine Frage ist,was filtert besser,Granulat oder Kies?


 ach ne Lotta -Tonne  Nee da lies mal schön die Beschreibung von Lotta. Filterflies hat die da glaube ich drinn, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.....

Ich suche mal einen Link

da
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/mein-tonnenfilter.42832/


----------



## lotta (31. Aug. 2014)

Danke Totto,
da hast Du mir ja die Antwort und "Tonnenlinksucherei" erspart.

@Christopher   Viel Spaß beim Basteln 
Gruß Bine


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Norbert,
ich danke Dir für die Aufklärung zur Pumpentechnik. Du hast Recht, auf diese Weise hat man eine gute Durchströmung des Teichs.
Glücklich bin ich nach wie vor nicht mit der Position des Skimmerzulaufs. Daher kam mein Vorschlag, Zulauf und Ablauf im PF zu tauschen. In meinem Skimmer sammelt sich arg viel, und das ist vermutlich nicht nur bei mir so.
Kies oder nicht Kies - das scheint meiner Meinung nach keine große Rolle beim Thema Schlamm zu spielen. Ich bin einer der "Glücklichen", bei denen das Wühlen der Fische nicht die Wasserqualität beeinträchtigt. Allerdings sammelt sich Schlamm am Boden, ich werde dieses oder nächstes Jahr saugen dürfen.
Daher würde ich die Beiträge so interpretieren:
- die Fische sind zu wenig aktiv, um den gesamten Schlamm aufzuwirbeln;
- der Schlamm, den die Fische aufwirbeln, beeinträchtigt die Wasserqualität so stark, dass Dich der aktuelle Zustand nicht freut.
Wenn ich unter diesen Voraussetzungen Kies in den Teich einbringe, dann verkleinere ich im Wesentlichen das Wasservolumen. In meinen Augen läuft es in Deinem Fall eher auf eine Erhöhung der Filterleistung hinaus. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass Umwälzrate und Größe des (Pflanzen)filters ausreichend sind. Daher kamen meine Vorschläge, den Strömungsverhältnissen nachzugehen.
Wenn ich mir die Strömungsverhältnisse am Auslauf der LH ansehe, dann habe ich den Eindruck, dass da noch deutlich mehr drin ist. Das sieht mir recht schwach aus. Also beides: Zulauf Skimmer ändern (oder umgekehrt die LH's ans andere Ende bringen), und Durchfluß erhöhen (in Richtung >10 m³/h).


----------



## Christopher (1. Sep. 2014)

Ich möchte mich recht herzlich für die Antworten bedanken.
Das hat mich schon ein gutes Stück weiter gebracht.
Nur was ich noch nicht weiß,wo lasse ich das Wasser wieder ab?
Ich dachte mir das ich es oben reinpumpe,und dort auch wieder ablasse,oder soll ich den Abfluss
tiefer legen?Ich meinte auf den Bilder gesehen zuhaben,das es dort tiefer liegt.
Was ist das Richtige?


----------



## lotta (1. Sep. 2014)

Christopher,
meinst Du den Auslauf/Überlauf zum Teich, oder den Schmutzablauf?

Mein Überlauf zum Teich sitzt ca.knapp10cm tiefer als der obere Tonnenrand, 
denn ich möchte ja nicht, dass das Wasser über den Rand schießt,
sondern kontrolliert in den Teich zurück geführt werden kann.
Daher die Sicherheitszone.

Schmutzablasshahn
wird ganz unten, nahe dem Tonnenboden eingesetzt.
Gruß Bine


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Sep. 2014)

Wie ich gesehen habe hat @Christopher da schon geschreiben......wieso will er dann jetzt Kies/Granulat nehmen??? Alleine den Gedanken den wieder raus zu schüppen wenn der mit Dreck zu sitzt würde mir den Gedanken vermiesen.
Egal ich betreibe derzeit 3 kleine Tonnenfilter .... so 5-10 Liter an meinen Aquarien somit ist mir das Prinzip geläufig. Da sieht es ähnlich aus, nur da ist neben dem Flies ein Spezialgranulat drinne, eben für die große Oberfläche und die Biologie..... Davon kostet der Liter aber soviel, dass man wenn man eine Regentonne voll machen will, gleich auf Trommelfilter etc. umschwenken kann.

*Nur was ich noch nicht weiß,wo lasse ich das Wasser wieder ab? *Oben macht es Lotta und unten drückt Sie das Wasser in die Tonne*, 
Ich dachte mir das ich es oben reinpumpe,und dort auch wieder ablasse,oder soll ich den Abfluss tiefer legen? *Wenn du es Oben rein läst und auch oben abziehst dann drückst du das wasser ja nicht durch die Tonne
*
Ich meinte auf den Bilder gesehen zuhaben,das es dort tiefer liegt. Was ist das Richtige? *Wenn du oben Rein laufen läst und unten ablaufen dann muss das Wasser durch den Filter. Hatt den Nachteil das wenn der Filter voll ist dieser überlaufen kann. Wenn es günstig läuft und du das nicht merkst, kannst du deinen ganzen Teich leerpumpen. 
Wenn du unten reindrückst dann kann wenn die Pumpe ausfällt der Schmodder aus dem Filter wieder in den Teich drücken. Du könntest ein Rohr von Oben durch das Filtermaterial bis in einen Hohlraum des Tonnenbodens führen. Mit einem kleinen Loch wo Luft einströmen kann und nur eine geringe menge Wasser austritt kann man das ggf ausmerksen....nur muss dann rund um das Rohr was nach unten abtaucht in der Tonne das Filtermaterial gut dichten.


----------



## Christopher (2. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Lotta.
Ja,so habe ich es mir auch vor gestellt,denn ich konnte mir auch nicht vorstellen ,den Ablauf zum Teich unten zu machen.
Das Filtern würde so ja nicht,s bringen. Ich habe mir gedacht,die Tonne hier vor dem Kirschlorbeer zustellen.
Die Tonne würde dort gut rein passen,und der Ablauf könnte von hieraus,wieder gut in den Teich laufen.


----------



## lotta (2. Sep. 2014)

Gute Idee Christopher,
so würde ich es wohl auch machen.
Dein Kirschloorbeer bietet ein gutes Versteck, für die Tonne.
Viel Erfolg
Bine


----------



## Christopher (3. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Lotta.
Wie ich das machen werde weiß ich selber noch nicht.
Ich denke mal beim  bauen oder wenn ich die Tonne dort stehen ,
das mir dann was einfällt. 
Die Tonne hat mir meine Frau,gerade mit gebracht,ich wusste davon nicht,s,das  Sie mir die kauft.
Sie soll 210 Liter fassen,das ist doch groß genug.


----------



## lotta (3. Sep. 2014)

Klar ist die groß genug,
genau richtig denke ich.
Na dann viel Spaß beim Basteln und Tüfteln
Bine


----------



## Christopher (6. Sep. 2014)

So,die Tonne steht und ist auch schon angeschlossen,aber ich bin noch nicht damit 
zufrieden. 
Bilder folgen


----------



## Michael H (6. Sep. 2014)

Christopher schrieb:


> So,die Tonne steht und ist auch schon angeschlossen,aber ich bin noch nicht damit
> zufrieden.



Hallo

Inwiefern ...?

Ob die Tonne das Gewünschte Ergebnis bringt wirst du sowie erst in einpaar Wochen sehn .

Oder läuft sie schon Über ...?


----------



## Christopher (7. Sep. 2014)

Michael H.
Ja,das Ergebnis werde ich wohl erst in ein paar Wochen,oder Monate sehen.
Nein sie läuft nicht Über,nur die Anschlüsse gefallen mir so noch nicht.


----------



## lotta (7. Sep. 2014)

Bilder?


----------



## Christopher (7. Sep. 2014)

Ich bin noch nicht ganz fertig.


----------



## Christopher (7. Sep. 2014)

Hier einige Bilder, von meine Vorarbeiten. Das mit den Anschlüssen ist noch nicht so richtig,das werde ich noch ändern.


----------



## Christopher (7. Sep. 2014)

Oh ha,da ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen.


----------



## Christopher (10. Sep. 2014)

Ich bin soweit fertig,dort wo das Wasser wieder zurück  in den Teich läuft, möchte ich mir noch Stufen hinbauen.
Das soll dann wie eine Treppe aussehen.Da ich  Rentner bin musste ich mit dem was ich habe das ganze bauen.


----------



## lotta (10. Sep. 2014)

Oh Christoph,
das Wasser sieht ja wirklich sehr braun und trüb aus.
Ich hoffe, dass Dir der Tonnenfilter bei der Klärung des Wassers helfen wird.
Wie hast Du den Filter denn nun bestückt?

Das Rinnsal, welches Deine Tonne speist, sieht recht mickrig aus.
Betreibst du die Tonne mit dem Solarfilter?
Läuft die Pumpe dann nur einige Stunden pro Tag?
Gruß Bine


----------



## Christopher (11. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Bine.
Ich habe die Tonne mit Kies,Granulat bestückt.
Nein,ich habe keine Solarpumpe dran.
Die Pumpe läuft am Tag nur so vier Stunden.
Ich muß mich so behelfen,bin ja ein kleiner Rentner.


----------

